

Whats a good place to get a list of all popular tech conferences? - freework

I know theres PyCon, DjangoCon, Strange Loop, RubyConf, OSSCon, and probably a bunch others. Does anyone know of a list of popular conferences? I really like watching the videos, and would like to some day get into doing talks at these conferences, but it seems that I always learn about a conference after talk submissions are due.
======
freddy
Have you tried <http://lanyrd.com> ?

------
Peroni
<http://meetup.com>

